# Pumkinrot



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

It looks like Rot posted something on the blog today.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

For those who may not be familiar with him, here’s a link to the blog:






PUMPKINROT.COM: The Blog







pumpkinrot.blogspot.com


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

I never knew about him until he disappeared and everybody started talking about it. Might watch his blog now that he is back, he has such a following with people on these sites.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok new questions as have been checking it out recently. So does he usually post to his blog daily then?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

xredge said:


> Ok new questions as have been checking it out recently. So does he usually post to his blog daily then?


Several times daily.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for sharing this blog! I'll definately follow it now.


----------

